# Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?



## maikeru (22. Oktober 2013)

*Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

Da ich in letzter Zeit immer häufiger Linux anfänger sehe die sich an ihren ersten Gehversuchen eine "Blutige Nase" holen, werde ich einen simplen Guide für die ersten paar Schritte in der neuen Umgebung schreiben.

Leider steht davor die Frage auf welcher Distro das denn geschehen soll.

Spontan würde ich zwischen 4 auswählen:

Manjaro,
Opensuse,
Mageia,
Mint-Debian

Von Ubuntu komme ich langsam aber sicher ab, aus Sympatie und pragmatischen Gründen.

Welche Distro würdet ihr wählen und vorallem warum?

Im vorraus viellen Dank für eure hilfe.


----------



## MaxRink (22. Oktober 2013)

Debian (sehr stabil und langer support) oder OpenSuse.


----------



## crass127 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

Ich bin für Mageia.
Die Distro und das Entwicklerteam gibts zwar noch nicht so lange, erst drei Jahre in dem Mageia Projekt aber das System ist äußerst Performant und Einsteigerfreundlich.
Linux Mint und Ubuntu sind aber nach meiner Erfahrung her dann doch aber die Bubi Einsteiger Distros, mit denen man  anfangen sollte.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

ich finde Mageia auch gerade für jemand, der von Windows kommt, ausgezeichnet.
Hatte den RC 2 und es lief ausgezeichnet. Schon klasse, was die Comunity und Entwickler dort in recht kurzer Zeit geschaffen haben..


----------



## jamie (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

Weiß ja nicht wie "blutig" du wirklich bist aber Ziron OS ist extra für Win-User konzipiert.


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

Mint Mate für Windows 200 Optik oder Mint Cinnamon für einen modernen Vista/7 Look.


----------



## maikeru (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

ich bin kein Anfänger mehr, möchte aber welche unterstützen.

Ich persönlich würde nurnoch ungern was anderes wie Arch oder evtl. Gentoo oder für Server debian empfehlen,

aber so verückt bin ich ned einem Anfänger so etwas in die Hand zu geben 

edit:
oder vielleicht doch?
im Prinzip wäre das doch eigentlich eine Idee.

jemand der es schafft sich ein Arch zu installieren und an seine Wünsche anzupassen, bekommt dadurch ein gewissen Grundgefühl für GNU und Linux.

Ausserdem sollte das: 
          Ich klicke doch darauf aber das tut nicht mehr so wie ichs gewohnt bin.
oder das: 
          Dieses Programm das ich von Chip heruntergeladen hab will nicht starten.
damit vermieden werden


----------



## wishi (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

Für Anfänger lohnen sich meiner Meinung nach Linux Mint oder Unbuntu. Die sind am einfachsten Hand zu haben. Selbst mein alter Herr kommt, bedienungsmäßig, mit klar. Schau dir beides mal an...Ich persönlich stehe mehr auf Linux Mint.
The Linux Mint Blog » Blog Archive » Linux Mint 15 “Olivia” released!


----------



## Bertux (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

Ich glaube auch, dass sich Linux Mint bestens für Einsteiger bzw. Umsteiger eignet.
Mit der Basis Debian bzw. Ubuntu findet man ne Menge Hilfe im Netz und intuitiver als Mate oder Cinnamon (ab 1.8) gehts auch kaum.


Für Arch oder gar Gentoo bedarf es denn doch einiger Grundkenntisse und viele potentielle Umsteiger landen dann schnell wieder bei Windows sobald der Frust zu groß wird. Schon bei LMDE stößt man als blutiger Linux-Neuling an die ein oder andere Hürde.


----------



## Maasii (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

Kommt ein bisschen darauf an, wie gut du dich bereits mit Linux auskennst.
*Like a Windows:* Mint
*Long Support:* Ubuntu (LTS)
*Meist verbreitet:* Ubuntu, Mint, Debian

DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.
DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD.


----------



## maikeru (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

heute Morgen bei der Arbeit ist mir klar geworden das ich an die Sache komplett falsch herangegangen bin.

Nach einer Kompletten Distro zu suchen bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter.
Da ein Modernes GNU System modular aufgebaut ist muss ich die Aspekte genauer betrachten.

Habe es mir folgendermassen aufgeteilt.


Bedienkomfort: für diesen Aspekt ist im Prinzip der Desktopmanager zuständig, und sich dort für einen passenden zu entscheiden ist noch schlimmer als nach einer Distro zu suchen 

Administrativer Komfort: Im Prinzip lässt sich jedes Linux per bash einrichten. dieses wiederum ist für den Neuling/ Umsteiger einfach gesagt blöd. Am besten geeingnet dafür wäre ein "Einstell-Zentrum" wo sich möglichst viel zentral! einrichten lässt.

Softwareauswahl: Einer der grössten Vorteile einer Gnu-Distro ist das Packetmanagement. Also müssen die Repos im optimalfall so umfangreich sein, das man diese möglichst nie Verlassen muss.

Der nächste Punkt ist Community und den sollte man auch aufteilen:

Die Schaffer: in diese Kategorie kommen die Coder, Packetbauer, Themer, Erfinder. Sie sind absolut essentiell und machen Open Source erst "lebendig" von diesen Menschen kann man nicht genug in seiner "Gruppe" haben.

Die Supporter: Darunter fallen Helfer, Evangelisten und Berater. Im Optimalfall wären diese Leute unnötig.... diesen Punkt haben wir noch nicht erreicht, und darum sind sie "noch nützlich".

Die Social Medianer: für Frauen und als Konsumenten bestimmt interessant. Leider bin ich männlich und habe nix zu verkaufen.... Wenn ich Kontakte möchte nutze ich analog so etwas wie Verein1.0 oder im digitalen auf dieses spezialisierte Bereiche.


----------



## MaxRink (23. Oktober 2013)

maikeru schrieb:


> heute Morgen bei der Arbeit ist mir klar geworden das ich an die Sache komplett falsch herangegangen bin.
> 
> Nach einer Kompletten Distro zu suchen bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter.
> Da ein Modernes GNU System modular aufgebaut ist muss ich die Aspekte genauer betrachten.
> ...



Dann nimm ARCH. Das ist nur das nötigste, so ziemlich alles muss nachinstalliert werden, inklusive Desktop. Damit kannst du dir dein Wunsch Linux bauen. Und die Community ist sehr groß


----------



## Bertux (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

Allerdings ist Arch, meiner Meinug nach, nichts für Newbies und ohne jede Terminal-Kenntisse wirds dann ein frustrierender Weg zum funktionierendem System. Da ist Debian wohl schon besser geeignet...stabiles Grundsystem, riesen Community, einfache Installation, mitgelieferte Desktop-Umgebung (an die man ja nicht gebunden ist) und das nachinstallieren von Programmen geht dank Synaptic auch direkt mittels GUI.

Aber du würdest es uns auch einfacher machen, wenn du uns sagst was genau du denn vorhast. 
Willst du ein HowTo verfassen, nen Workshop machen....


----------



## MaxRink (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

Bei ARCH kann ich ihm viel helfen, benutze das selbst sehr oft.


----------



## maikeru (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

Das wird ein Howto/Anleitung mit Videoerklärungen was die nötigsten Dinge abdeckt.

Installation/ Anpassen Surfen Desktopbetrieb Smartphonesync Kameraanschliessen etc.

Es wird bestimmte Hardware empfohlen, und nur ein gewisser Funktionsumfang behandelt.

Das soll Menschen die Interesse an Linux zeigen, eine "stabile" Basis geben und erste Hürden und Frustende Erlebnisse ala "3d-Treiber" vermeiden.

Damit sie ohne negative Erlebnisse die ersten Tage in ihrer Gnu-Welt geniessen können.


edit:
Ich persönlich bin ja auch Arch-Fan . Dank des logischen Aufbaus und auch zuletzt wegen des einfachen Packetmanagements (AUR) wäre es schon supi.....
wenn es denn so etwas wie ein Magaia-Kontroll-Zentrum geben würde.
aber Kommandozeilenkonfiguration macht der klickverseuchte Masse halt Angst.


----------



## MaxRink (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

Dann duch Mint. Hat nen super autoinstaller für grafiktreiber. Und funktioniert auch gut mit XEN, falls man mal um Windoofs nich rum kommt.


----------



## maikeru (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

ubuntu basierende GNus haben ein grosses Problem.

Sie sind zwar zu 80% per klick bedienbar, aber 1.nicht vollständig, 2.die Konfigurationstools sind nicht zentral was User zurecht verwirrt (ähnlich wie bei Win8 jede Einstellung ist woanders)

Ausserdem sind sie für Linuxverhältnisse fett (sorry adipös  ) und träge.

durch konkrete Hardwarevergaben negiert sich auch ihr grösster Vorteil, das halt fast alles OutoftheBox läuft.

Man darf auch nicht vergessen das das Ubuntuflaggschiff einfach beschrieben einen an einen trudelnden besoffenen Irren erinnert.


----------



## Gimmick (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

OpenSuSe ist auch ok. 
Hab ich mir vor rund einem Monat als Versuch und Alternative zu Ubuntu/Mint drauf gemacht, und ich muss sagen eigentlich gibt es zwischen den Distributionen, die voll auf grafische Oberflächen setzen kaum einen Unterschied.

Klar ist bei Ubuntu das Standard-Interace mit Unity anders, aber für sich ist ja schon jede Oberfläche schon sehr user-freundlich.

Und bisher sind mir auch keine Nachteile gegenüber Ubuntu aufgefallen. Also bleib ich erst mal bei SuSe ^^


----------



## maikeru (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

ja an suse hab ich auch gedacht.
gibt es bei denen eigentlich noch das Yast?

Magaia ist was das angeht (Zentrale Verwaltung) allerdings mein Favorit.


----------



## Abductee (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Und bisher sind mir auch keine Nachteile gegenüber Ubuntu aufgefallen.


 Die Amazon Werbung stört dich nicht?


----------



## MaxRink (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

Ja, YAST 2 gibt es noch.


----------



## Gimmick (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Amazon Werbung stört dich nicht?


 
Mir ist noch keine Amazon Werbung aufgefallen. Was muss ich in SuSe wo drücken, damit die kommt? Das würde mich dann schon stören


----------



## MaxRink (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

gib einfach mal beatles ein.


----------



## Abductee (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*



Gimmick schrieb:


> Mir ist noch keine Amazon Werbung aufgefallen. Was muss ich in SuSe wo drücken, damit die kommt? Das würde mich dann schon stören


 
Wenn du schreibst das dir im Vergleich zu Ubuntu nichts negatives aufgefallen ist, wär ich davon ausgegangen das du die furchtbare Werbung kennst.
Kann aber auch sein das du noch eine alte Ubuntu Version als Vergleich genommen hast.
Für mich ist Unity eine furchtbare Oberfläche.
Ist Suse im privaten Sektor überhaupt noch praktikabel? Dachte die supporten nur Firmen?

Bei Mint fand ich den Umstieg von Windows am einfachsten.


----------



## MaxRink (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

Opensuse ist komplett ohne support und ein Communitysystem.


----------



## Gimmick (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn du schreibst das dir im Vergleich zu Ubuntu nichts negatives aufgefallen ist, wär ich davon ausgegangen das du die furchtbare Werbung kennst.
> Kann aber auch sein das du noch eine alte Ubuntu Version als Vergleich genommen hast.
> Für mich ist Unity eine furchtbare Oberfläche.
> Ist Suse im privaten Sektor überhaupt noch praktikabel? Dachte die supporten nur Firmen?
> ...



Ich kenne die Werbung unter Ubuntu. Habe das auch gerade mal getestet unter SuSe und wo immer es ging diverses Zeugs eingegeben ^^
Da kommt keine Werbung bei mir. Version ist 13.1 - ich weiß die ist noch nicht released, der Download kam durch einen Verklicker zustande und dann war es mir auch egal 

Wenn SuSe in der Version auch mit Werbung ankommt wäre das für mich ein Grund zu wechseln.
Weil Rolling releases nicht so mein Ding sind, da zerschießt man sich imo zu leicht was, wäre meine nächstbeste Alternative Mint*.

*Mint hatte ich auch eigentlich vor, aber die LiveCD hat bei mir direkt beim Booten irgendwelche Kernel-Fehler ausgespuckt, für die es zwar glaube ich ein Workaround gab/gibt. Aber das war mir zu kompliziert. ^^


----------



## Solarius (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

Ich glaube, es hängt auch davon ab, wieviel Hilfe du dem Anfänger geben kannst/willst. Wenn der Anfänger dir auch ein paar Fragen stellen darf, und du ihm ein bisschen hilfst, dann ist auch Opensuse völlig problemlos! Aber wenn der Anfänger ganz allein ist, dann ist vermutlich Ubuntu die Distribution, mit  welcher der Anfänger am wenigsten Probleme hat. 

Falls dem Anfänger Ubuntu nicht gefällt, dann sollte man aber auf jeden Fall darauf hinweisen, das Ubuntu nur eine von vielen Linuxdistributionen ist, und das die einzelnen Linuxdistributionen sich zum  Teil erheblich voneinander unterscheiden. Es ist  für jeden Geschmack etwas  dabei. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mal eine Liste mit ein paar Distributionen zusammengestellt. Sie lassen sich alle Live, also ohne Installation ausprobieren:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ebssysteme/183436-linux-zum-ausprobieren.html


----------



## Bertux (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*



maikeru schrieb:


> ubuntu basierende GNus haben ein grosses Problem.
> 
> Sie sind zwar zu 80% per klick bedienbar, aber 1.nicht vollständig, 2.die Konfigurationstools sind nicht zentral was User zurecht verwirrt


 
Mint 15 mit kommt unter anderem mit Cinnamon 1.8 und dort sind alle Einstellungen zentral zusammengefasst(siehe Pic). Ausserdem kommt alles mit, was der Ottonormaluser so braucht. Und fetter als ein Windows ist es ganz und gar ncht (zumindest nach meiner Erfahrungen)


----------



## maikeru (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

OK werde mir die neue Version in einer Vm einmal ansehen.
danke für den Hinweis.
Habe Mint jetzt seit ca einem Jahr nicht mehr angeschaut, und bin dort wohl nicht mehr auf dem neuesten stand


----------



## Abductee (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*



Bertux schrieb:


> Mint 15 (siehe Pic)


 
Was ist denn das für ein Themenpaket?


----------



## Bertux (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Welche Distro für Blutige Anfänger?*

Das Thema selbst nennt sich ElementaryOS gemischt mit der Fensterdeko vom Thema "delorean-dark-theme 3.6"
Musst dich mal umgucken hab mir diverse GTK3 Themes von Deviantart und Co. geladen.
Musst sie dann nur in ".themes" im Home-Verzeichnis packen. Wenn kein solcher Ordner existiert, erstellst du einen. 
(aber das weißt du sicher selbst )


----------

